# Epcot - FAQs and disability Guide



## SueM in MN

The information in this thread is all about EPCOT. I hope it will be helpful for people with many types of disabilities, whether they are temporary or permanent.

This thread is meant to be a first place to stop - not to answer all your questions. If you have more specific questions, please, please ask!

The moderators and regular readers/contributors of this board like to answer questions. If there were no questions, this board would not exist.

This first post includes the index that tells what each post is about

Post 2: Getting to the park
Post 3: Park Overview and general hints
Post 4: Helpful Services, including location of stroller and wheelchair rental, Guest Relations, First Aid, Baby Care, Kidcot Stations
Post 5:Companion Restrooms
Post 6: Mainstream attractions, rides that require transfer
Post 7: Attractions with warnings
Post 8: Hearing Disabilities
Post 9: Future World Overview
Post 10: Spaceship Earth
Post 11: Innoventions
Post 12: Universe of Energy / Ellen's Energy Adventure
Post 13: Mission: SPACE; Mission Space Ride & Advance Training Lab
Post 14: Test Track
Post 15: The Seas with Nemo and Friends
Where's Nemo
Turtle Talk with Crush
Post 16: The Land
Living with the Land
Soarin'
Circle of Life: An Environmental Fable
Post 17: Imagination
Journey Into Imagination With Figment
Honey, I Shrunk the Audience
Imageworks
Post 18: World Showcase Overview
Post 19: Mexico - Gran Fiesta Tour Starring The Three Caballeros
Post 20: Norway - Maelstrom & Viking Boat Play area
Post 21: China - Reflections of China
Post 22: Germany
Post 23: Italy
Post 24: American Adventure
Post 25: Japan
Post 26: Morocco
Post 27: France - Impressions de France
Post 28: United Kingdom
Post 29: Canada - Oh Canada
Post 30: Illuminations, Character Greetings, Bands and 'street' performers
Post 31: Food

If you want to print the information from this thread, you can either copy and paste it into a document on your computer or you can print right from the document. (Across the top border of the thread, there are some menu items. One item is *Thread tools*. If you click on that, you will find *Show Printable Version* that is formatted for printing.

Some of the information is from official sources, like the Disney website, maps and publications. Some is from un-official websites, like the DIS site's information pages at www.wdwinfo.com .
Some is from personal experience or conversations with CMs (Cast Members) and other guests. Some is from information shared by DIS posters since this board began in early 2000.

This is just the "first Draft" and information will be added/updated as I have time and/or more information. The thread will be locked so that it remains a useful guide and doesn't end up being 200 pages. It will also be stuck somewhere near the top of the thread list for this board, so you will be able to easily find it again.

*If you have any comments, suggestions, additions or corrections, please send me an email or PM. You can also add comments in either one of these threads:
Post what you know about Epcot attractions - for Epcot specific information
Thread about idea of making a guide*


----------



## SueM in MN

Under CONSTRUCTION
*Getting to EPCOT*
Driving/Parking
Bus
Monorail from TTC, MK or MK area resorts

Boat or walking from Epcot area resorts or Disney Hollywood Studio


----------



## SueM in MN

This will be the 'key' for icons in pictures describing attractions further on in this thread.






PARTS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION

Conserving Energy
	Ride boarding
	FastPass ADD LINK TO DIS BOARD INFO

Avoiding crowds  hints boards, Tourguide Mike

Seeing or hearing what an attraction is like is very helpful for some people. One place to find videos is  youtube. Many of the videos were not made by professionals, so the quality varies.

*Helpful links not specifically about Epcot*

DIS site home page

DIS site Park general information menu page. This includes helpful information, including a _height calculator_ to help figure out which attractions your child can go on, information about how _Fastpass_ works and about _Child Swap_ (which can also be used for adults. 

*Helpful links that are specifically about Epcot*

DIS Site EPCOT Page
Epcot Map
DIS poster _bradk_ has a wonderful website called _stitchkingdom_.This is a link to the Epcot Kidcot Stop page,  but there is lots more information there. Look for the weather report and Illuminations smoke predictions. There are also links to some _really helpful_ satellite maps created by DIS poster _Robo_


----------



## SueM in MN

*Strollers, wheelchairs and ECVs (power scooters)* can be rented at these locations at EPCOT:

on your right just before the turnstiles, as you face the main entrance (limited numbers, and according to the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities, no ECVs)
the shop to the left of Spaceship Earth
International Gateway to the left after the turnstiles
They can't be reserved ahead of time, so there is a possibility that there won't be any to rent when you arrive. They also can't be removed from the park. Availability is not usually a problem with strollers and wheelchairs, but ECVs may be gone by late morning.
_See the disABILITIES FAQs thread for more information about renting in the parks (including prices) and a list of off-site places to rent._

*First Aid* is located by the Odyssey Center in Future World. This is on a walkway that goes between Test Track and Mexico in World Showcase.

staffed by RNs or LPNs; Emergency Medical Services available if needed
area is dimly lit, cool and quiet
place to do treatments, change diapers on older children, etc.
cubicles with a cot, chair, bedside table, privacy curtain
private rooms with a door that can be closed, cot or exam type table that can be raised or lowered
Companion restroom
can store equipment or medication (including refrigeration)

*Baby Care* is located in the Odyssey Center in Future World, next to First Aid. Facilities to nurse, feed and change babies. Diapers and other baby supplies are also sold there.

*Guest Relations* provides services including general information/questions, Priority Seating for restaurants, ticket information, park maps and schedules.
You can also get information about services for people with disabilities, get copies of the Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities and request a Guest Assistance Card (see the disABILITIES FAQs thread for more information about Guest Assistance Cards).

outside the park, on the right before you enter the park turnstiles
inside the park, to the left side of Spaceship Earth, just before you get to Innoventions East
International Gateway ticket kiosk is sometimes staffed with Guest Relations CMs who can meet some Guest Relations needs (Guest Relations CMs wear red and blue plaid vests).

*Park Maps* not only show where thing are, but also have helpful icons that show things like

accessibility of attractions (see post 5)
attractions with warnings (see post 6)
attractions that have height requirements
attractions with captioning or assistive listening devices for people with hearing disabilities
*Park Schedules* list things like where/when live entertainers and characters will appear. The schedules are usually for a one week time period.

You can pick up maps and schedules

when you purchase your tickets
at your resort, if you are staying at one of the WDW resorts
at the park entrance (straight in front of the entrance turnstiles)
Guest Relations
at the cash register area at most shops, restaurants and food/gift carts
You can pick up a copy of the EPCOT Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities at Guest Relations at EPCOT (or at any other park). If you are staying at a WDW resort, you _may_ be able to get a copy there. The guidebook has basic information for Guests with disabilities who are visiting EPCOT.


----------



## SueM in MN

Here's a website that was made by a DIS poster. She actually took pictures and information about as many bathrooms as possible at each park.

Many restrooms in WDW parks have *auto flush toilets*, which flush when the sensor senses movement. These can flush unexpectedly. They are also rather loud. One good hint is to put a Post It note over the sensor before using the toilet. When finished, remove it and the toilet will flush.

*All park restrooms have handicapped toilet stalls and changing tables.* Because Epcot was built in 1982, many of the handicapped stalls are not large enough to get a wheelchair into the toilet stall and close the door. The larger restrooms are more likely to have updated, larger stalls. The smaller restrooms inside restaurants are more likely to have smaller stalls.
Restrooms inside_ The Land_ and _The Living Seas_ have large handicapped stalls with a sink inside the stall. Those stalls are large enough for a wheelchair and an assistant.

*Companion Restrooms*
These are large enough for a wheelchair to go into and are set up for people who need assistance in the bathroom (whether or not they have a wheelchair).

meet ADA wheelchair accessibility standards for size, space and arrangement of the room.
raised seat, wheelchair accessible toilets with grab bars
sink
a single room with a door that can be locked, so there is no privacy from the other people who are in there with you.
all at Epcot have autoflush toilets
all at Epcot have urinals
all at Epcot have changing tables; measurements vary and are listed below.

*Companion Restrooms* are located at First Aid as well as:

*Near Spaceship Earth *- on the East side, between stroller rental and Guest Relations. Very large room, seating area a few feet outside door. Noisy with murmur of voices and can also hear music from park entrance area. Toilet, urinal, changing table (table is 40 inches long, 21 inches wide, 35.5 high). Wheelchair could be parked in front of or to right side of toilet, as you face it.




Link to slide of CRR by Spaceship Earth
*FutureWorld East opposite Test Track* Large room, but very noisy. Can hear sounds from Test Track and also 'traffic' going by on busy walkway. Toilet, urinal and changing table (table is 56 inches long, 21 inches wide, 34.5 high). Wheelchair could be parked in front of or to right of toilet as you face it.




Link to slide of CRR by Test Track
*FutureWorld West opposite The Land* NEAR to Innoventions West, outside the building where character greetings occur. Large room, loud fan masks outside noise. Toilet, urinal and changing table (table is 56 inches long, 21 inches wide, 34.5 high). Wheelchair could be parked in front of or to right of toilet. (NO PICTURE YET)
*Inside the Land* - to the left of the entrance to Soarin'. Very large room. Noisy area with constant murmur of voices from seating area across from restroom. Busy, with at least 3 knocks/tries to door in a 15 minute visit in our experience. Toilet, urinal and very small changing table (table is 28 inches long, 22 inches wide, 34.5 high). Wheelchair could be parked in front of or to left of toilet as you face it.




Link to slide of CRR inside the Land
*Near Norway* - on the side closer to Mexico, near the Norse Ship play area. Restroom is very large. Toilet, urinal and changing table (table is 46 inches long, 21 inches wide, 32.5 high). Wheelchair could be parked in front of or to the left of toilet, as you face it.




Link to slide of Norway CRR
*Near Germany* -  on the side closer to Italy, near the model train display. Toilet, urinal and changing table (table is 44 inches long, 20 inches wide, 36 inches high). Wheelchair could be parked in front of or to the left of toilet as you face it. 




Link to slide of Germany CRR
*Near Morocco* - on the side toward France. Very large room. Quiet location beyond the other restrooms. Toilet, urinal and changing table (table is 44 inches long, 21 inches wide, 40 inches high). Wheelchair could be parked in front of or to right of toilet as you face it.




Link to slide of Morocco CRR
*Near Canada* - at the Refreshment Port between Canada and the Showcase Plaza. Very large room with a sort of antechamber where someone could stand inside room out of view of person using restroom. Very high toilet paper dispenser. Toilet, urinal, changing table (table is 47 inches long, 22 inches wide, 36 inches high). Wheelchair could be parked in front of or to right of toilet. NO PICTURE YET
Examples of people who need Companion Restrooms:

a mother with an older son who is autistic and is too old to comfortably come into the ladies room with her
someone who can't walk whose wheelchair doesn't fit into the regular handicapped stalls or doesn't fit into the stall in a way that allows them to transfer (so they can't leave it outside the stall and walk in)
someone, like my DD, who needs room for a wheelchair and a helper (we don't fit in many of the regular handicapped stalls)
an older man or woman who has to assist their spouse/SO who has had a stroke or other situation that makes assistance in the restroom necessary
someone with a colostomy or other need that makes being in a bathroom with a toilet and a sink necessary

The Companion Restroom or handicapped stall are the only toilets some people can use. So, there may be only 8 toilets in all of Epcot that they can use.
Handicapped stalls and Companion Restrooms are made so that people with disabilities _are able_ to use the restroom. They may also be useful or convenient for some people without disabilities. Some people do choose to use them for convenience. But, there are not enough of them to be used that way if everyone who found them convenient used them.
I would like to ask people to consider whether or not they have other options. In some cases, they don't and should be using the Companion Restrooms or the Handicapped Stall. (One example might be a father traveling alone with a young daughter.) But, please consider whether there are other options before using them for convenience.


----------



## SueM in MN

EPCOT first opened in 1982 and was designed before wheelchair accessibility was commonly thought of for amusement parks. When Epcot first opened, many attractions had special wheelchair entrances because the regular entrance or boarding area was not accessible to people using wheelchairs or ECVs. 
As attractions were added or updated, 'Mainstream Lines' were added as much as possible. These are lines where the regular line is wheelchair/ECV accessible and a person using a wheelchair or ECV waits in the same line with everyone else. In some cases, you will board at the same place as other guests. In other cases, people with disabilities wait in the regular line, but have a different boarding spot.

List of *attractions with Mainstream Lines from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities:
FUTURE WORLD*

Imagination!: All Attractions
Innoventions East
Innoventions West
Mission: SPACE
Test Track
The Seas with Nemo & Friends: All Attractions
The Land: All Attractions (for Living with the Land - get Fastpass or see CM at entrance to queue)
Universe of Energy: "Ellen's Energy Adventure"

*WORLD SHOWCASE*

China: "Reflections of China"
France: "Impressions de France"
FriendShip Boats
Norway: Maelstrom
America: The American Adventure (Guests with wheelchairs/ECVs see CM at entrance to use elevator to 2nd floor to enter show. There is an escalator at the regular 'boarding' area for guest who need to avoid stairs.)

For some attractions, the line/attraction is wheelchair accessible, but is not accessible to ECVs. For those attractions, guests using ECVs will park the ECV outside of the attraction and transfer to a manual wheelchair at the ride entrance. 
(There should be a manual wheelchair at the entrance that a guest can transfer to.)
List from the official Guidebook for Guest with Disabilities where *guests in motorized vehicles, ECVs, must transfer into a wheelchair:**

Universe of Energy: "Ellen's Energy Adventure"
Mexico: Grand Fiesta Tour Starring The 3 Caballeros
The Land: Living with the Land
The Seas with Nemo and Friends
* Note: These attractions are generally accessible to power wheelchairs and some guests with small ECVs may be able to remain in them. Some guests with large power wheelchairs may be asked to transfer to a manual wheelchair.

List of attractions where a *transfer to a ride vehicle is required:*
Spaceship Earth
Mission Space
Test Track
Soarin'
Maelstrom in Norway

List of attractions that are *wheelchair accessible:
Future World:*
Innoventions East - interactive exhibits
Innoventions West - interactive exhibits
Ellen's Energy Adventure - accessible ride vehicle
Advanced Training Lab - interactive exhibits at exit of Mission Space
Imagination: Honey, I Shrunk the Audience - 3D movie
Imagination: Journey into Imagination with Figment
Imagination: Imageworks - interactive exhibits
The Land: Circle of Life - movie
The Land: Living with the Land - accessible boat ride
The Seas: Nemo and Friends - accessible ride vehicle
The Seas: Turtle Talk with Crush - interactive theater show
*World Showcase:*
Friendship Boats - accessible boat across World Showcase Lagoon
Mexico: Grand Fiesta Tour Starring The 3 Caballeros - accessible boat ride
China: Reflections of China - film
America: American Adventure - theater presentation
France: Impressions de France - movie
Canada: Oh Canada - movie

Each attraction has a sign at the ride entrance that gives a little basic information, including warnings and whether a transfer is needed.


----------



## SueM in MN

*Warnings*
You can look at the park maps for the attractions with warnings - they are marked with a red triangle on the map and also on a sign at the entrance to the queue.
*For Epcot here are the attractions identified with warnings on the park maps:
*


*

Mission Space

Test Track
*
*Attractions that may be intense:
Spaceship Earth* - Dark, narrow or enclosed. The speaker right by your head in the ride car seems intense to some people. Car gradually makes its way up the inside of the dome (there is not a feeling of height); after getting to the top of the dome it turns around and goes backward down an incline.
*Ellen’s Energy Adventure* - Dark, dinosaurs, loud noises, some flashes of light
*Honey, I Shrunk the Audience* - dark, snakes, mice, giant dog
*Journey Into Imagination *- one dark scene with sudden train light and sounds
*Maelstrom* - trolls, dark with one scene where trolls send your ride car backwards (over the falls). Ride car goes backwards for a while before turning around to go forward down a waterfall.

*Scents:
Journey Into Imagination* - "skunk" scent
*Spaceship Earth* - smoke scent in scene about destruction of Roman Empire
*Soarin'* - orange, pine and seaside scents

*Service Animals*
The WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities has additional information about Service Animals. You can also get more information (such as designated break areas) in the guidebook or from Guest Relations.
*Test Track* - listed as not allowed
*Star Tours* - listed as not allowed
*Soarin'* - listed as not allowed
*Spaceship Earth* - listed as contact CM
*Honey, I Shrunk the Audience* - listed as contact CM
*Maelstrom* - listed as contact CM
*Innoventions* - listed as Contact CM

A member of your party will need to care for your dog for those attractions where Service Animals are not allowed. You will be able to use Rider Swap (one guest stays out with the animal while the rest of their party rides; when those riders are finished, one or more of the party 'swap' places with the one who stayed with the dog).


----------



## SueM in MN

Information in _italics_ is from the Epcot Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities (7/07)
_Pads of paper, pens/pencils are readily accessible for Cast Members (CM) to use for communicating with guests.
CMs with ability to use sign language have a language pin on their name tag.

*Sign Language Interpretation*
Available at Epcot on Tuesdays and Fridays
Guests should request confirmation of interpreted performance schedule a minimum of 7 days in advance.
Call WDW Resort Information at (407) 824-4321 (voice) or (407) 827-5141 (TTY)
Guest will be contacted with an appropriate show schedule that lists the names, dates and times of interpreted performances.

*Handheld Captioning*
Portable captioning system
uses wireless handheld receiver to display text; often used in moving attractions
Receiver available through Guest Relations
$100 refundable deposit required (must return receiver on same day for refund)
*Available at:*
Spaceship Earth
Universe of Energy: Ellen's Energy Adventure
The Seas: Nemo and Friends
Imagination: Journey Into Imagination with Figment
The Land: Living with the Land
Mexico: Gran Fiesta Tour Starring The 3 Caballeros
Norway: Maelstrom (ride portion only)

*Reflective Captioning*
used mostly in theater type attractions
LED display at the back of the theater 
acrylic panel is positioned in front of the guest and the reflection of the LED display can be read on the panel
contact a CM at the attraction to use
*Available at:*
The Land: The Circle of Life
Imagination: Honey, I Shrunk the Audience
China: Reflections of China
Norway: Maelstrom theater (a short movie about Norway at the end of the Maelstrom ride)
America: The American Adventure
France: Impressions de France
Canada: O Canada
_
*Video Captioning*

Caption ready monitors available at many attractions, mostly for preshows
Monitors are marked with a CC symbol and the captioning is activated with a special remote.
Remotes are available at Guest Services
$25 refundable deposit (must return receiver on same day for refund)
*Available at:*

_The Seas with Nemo and Friends (Sea Watch)
[*]The Land - Soarin Preshow
[*]Honey I Shrunk the Audience  - preshow only
[*]Mission Space - preshow only
[*]Test Track - listed as preshow only; we have been in Test Track cars where the actual show was captioned - ask CM_
*Assistive Listening Devices*

uses wireless device that receives a signal from overhead transmitters to amplify sound
Receiver available through Guest Relations
$25 refundable deposit required (must return receiver on same day for refund)
*Available at:*

_Ellen's Energy Adventure
[*]Test Track - briefing room, preshow and demonstration areas
[*]The Seas - Turtle Talk with Crush
[*]The Land - The Circle of Life
[*]Imagination - Honey I Shrunk the Audience
[*]Norway - Maelstrom theater (movie, not ride)
[*]China - Reflections of China
[*]Germany - Biergarten show
[*]America - The American Adventure
[*]France - Impressions de France
[*]Canada - O Canada_


----------



## SueM in MN

Sorry! Still Under Construction!
* Future World Overview*


----------



## SueM in MN

The text in italics in this post for right now is copied from the guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. When I have time, it will be edited with new information:
_*Spaceship Earth*

Step into the world-renowned 180-foot-tall geosphere to explore the stirring story of human communication. Be transported to the further reaches of the solar system in a Time Machine vehicle that takes you through magnificent moments of the past, present and future - from the dawn of recorded time to the 21st century's New Global Neighborhood.
Location: Future World
Guests must transfer from their wheelchair/ECV to the attraction/ride vehicle.
Due to the nature of the experience, Guests with service animals should check with a host/hostess for attraction and boarding information.
Handheld Captioning devices which display text for segments at this location are available at Guest Relations._




There is also an exhibition/play area at the ride exit. There are wheelchair accessible stations.





LINKS:
Slide 1, wheelchair boarding area
Slide 2, exhibition area
DIS site page about Spaceship Earth


----------



## SueM in MN

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. Other information will be added as I have time.
_*Innoventions: The Road to Tomorrow*

Experience new technologies first hand through exhilarating experiences where you can touch, feel and play with the toys and tools of the future. Become an action figure in a video game. Examine DNA with the "Look Closer" machine. Play the Toontown Tag game. Put your hands on tomorrow's technology today - at Innoventions!
Location: Future World
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Due to the nature of the experience, Guests with service animals should check with a host/hostess for attraction and boarding information.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at certain locations are available at Guest Relations._

LINKS:
DIS page about Innoventions


----------



## SueM in MN

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. It will be replaced with more specific information as I have time;

_*Ellen's Energy Adventure*

Get a burst of energy on this fun-filled ride starring Ellen DeGeneres. Move through the creation of the universe and see...and hear...the Big Bang. Ride around, between and under dinosaurs. Float far above Earth with satellites and atoms. See what brain power can really accomplish - only on "Ellen's Energy Adventure!"
Location: Future World East - Universe of Energy
Guests must transfer from motorized scooter or ECV to an available wheelchair.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations.
Handheld Captioning devices which display text for segments at this location are available at Guest Relations._

LINKS:
DIS page about Ellen's Energy Adventure


----------



## SueM in MN

Mission: SPACE - Mission Space Ride & Advance Training Lab

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities.
_*Mission: SPACE*
This ultimate interactive thrill-packed adventure is as close as you can get to blasting off into space without leaving Earth. Each member of your astronaut team has a challenging role in a dynamic and daring cosmic mission dodging meteors and navigating nebula. Lift off at adrenaline-pumping speed and have an exhilarating, mystical rendezvous on another planet. It's out of this world!
Location: Future World East
For safety, Guests should be in good health and free from high blood pressure, heart, back or neck problems, motion sickness, or other conditions that could be aggravated by this adventure. Expectant mothers should not ride.
Height Requirement: 44" minimum
Guests must transfer from their wheelchair/ECV to the attraction/ride vehicle.
Due to the nature of the experience, service animals are not permitted on this attraction. 
Guest-activated captioning is available on selected video monitors at this location. Please visit Guest Relations to obtain an activator._

LINKS:
DIS site page about Mission Space


----------



## SueM in MN

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. More information will be added as I have time.
_*Test Track*
Enter the hair-raising, heart-stopping world of auto testing on one of the longest, fastest rides in Disney history! Strap yourself in to race up bumpy terrain, roar through hair-pin turns, speed into freezing cold chambers, and rush on to 50-degree banked curves at 60 miles an hour.
Location: Future World East
For safety, Guests should be in good health and free from high blood pressure, heart, back or neck problems, motion sickness, or other conditions that could be aggravated by this adventure. Expectant mothers should not ride.
Height Requirement: 40" minimum
Guests must transfer from their wheelchair/ECV to the attraction/ride vehicle.
Due to the nature of the experience, service animals are not permitted on this attraction. 
This attraction has a separate sample vehicle intended to allow Guests to evaluate the ride vehicle and practice the transfer/boarding process if necessary. Please contact an attraction Cast Member for additional information.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations.
Guest-activated captioning is available on selected video monitors at this location. Please visit Guest Relations to obtain an activator._

LINKS:
DIS site page about Test Track


----------



## SueM in MN

The Seas with Nemo and Friends - Where's Nemo & Turtle Talk with Crush

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. More information will be added as I have time.

_*The Seas with Nemo & Friends*

Dive below the waves and discover a magical world of water-filled wonder in one of the largest man-made ocean environments. The whole family will delight in finding Nemo and all his friends among the fascinating fish and other denizens of the deep! Marlin, Dory, Pearl, Gil, Bruce the shark and, of course, Nemo can all be seen in breathtaking underwater environments and interactive stations that provide fun and learning for everyone.
Location: Future World West
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at certain locations are available at Guest Relations.
Guest-activated captioning is available on selected video monitors at this location. Please visit Guest Relations to obtain an activator.
Handheld Captioning devices which display text for segments at this location are available at Guest Relations.

*Nemo*

Cruise out to sea in the clamobile! Greet all your Nemo pals as they swim amid the live marine life of the gigantic aquarium. Delve down into the deepest parts of the ocean in this fun-filled story where the majesty of nature meets whimsical Disney magic. Afterwards, chill out and spend some quality time in Turtle Talk with Crush.
Location: The Seas with Nemo & Friends Pavilion
Guests must transfer from motorized scooter or ECV to an available wheelchair to experience the attraction
Handheld Captioning devices which display text for segments at this location are available at Guest Relations.

*Turtle Talk with Crush*
Yo, Dude, come check out this totally cool interactive show. Go under the sea and have a conversation with Crush in his digital underwater world. The 152-year-old sea turtle from the Disney presentation of Pixar's "Finding Nemo" chats, jokes and even recognizes Guests. This is a first-of-its-kind live, real-time animated show you have to see to believe. It's soooo awesome!
Location: The Seas with Nemo & Friends Pavilion
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations._

LINKS:
DIS site page about The Seas


----------



## SueM in MN

*The Land*
Link to DIS Site Information page about *The Land*.

Living with the Land
Soarin'
Circle of Life
Behind the Seeds Tour - is wheelchair and ECV accessible. Depending on your ECV, some turns may be tight.

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. More information will be added as I have time.

*Living with the Land*
_Set sail on a voyage of discovery through living laboratories. Cruise through a tropical rain forest, the African desert and the American plains to discover the latest developments in aquaculture and desert farming. Float by experimental greenhouses and take a fascinating first-hand look at an aqua cell with alligators.
Location: Future World West - The Land
Guests must transfer from motorized scooter or ECV to an available wheelchair.
Handheld Captioning devices which display text for segments at this location are available at Guest Relations._









*Soarin'*
_Fly as you never dreamed possible, soaring over awe-inspiring scenic panoramas of California where this exhilarating, one-of-a-kind attraction debuted.
Location: Inside the Land
Height Requirement: 40" minimum
Guests must transfer from their wheelchair/ECV to the attraction/ride vehicle.
Due to the nature of the experience, service animals are not permitted on this attraction. 
Guest-activated captioning is available on selected video monitors at this location. Please visit Guest Relations to obtain an activator._













*The Circle of Life*
_Marvel at the wonders of nature in this delightful film that combines animation, live action and your favorite "Lion King" characters. Timon wants to open a non-ecological resort, but Pumbaa and Simba realize how important the different kinds of plants and animals are to the health of the planet. After all, they're part of the Circle of Life.
Location: Future World West - The Land
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations.
Reflective Captioning which projects captions onto an acrylic panel is available at this location. Guests should contact a host/hostess at this location._





*LINKS:*
*Living With the Land* - you should see 2 pictures under the description of Living with the Land. If you don't, or if you want to see, download or print only the pictures, here are links for you.
Picture 1 - Living with the Land #1 
Picture 2 - Living with the Land #2

*Soarin'* - you should see 3 pictures under the description of Soarin'. If you don't, or if you want to see, download or print only the pictures, here are links for you. There are also some links to youtube video of the attraction.
Picture 3 - Soarin #1
Picture 4 - Soarin #2
Picture 5 - Soarin #3
DIS page about Soarin
youtube video of Soarin' preshow, showing operation of seatbelt and the extra strap. Preshow recommends the extra strap for the 'smallest aviators', but I would recommend it for anyone needing extra security.
youtube video of entire ride, including part of queue, preshow, boarding.

*Circle of Life* - you should see 2 pictures under the description of Circle of Life. If you don't, or if you want to see, download or print only the pictures, here are links for you.
Picture 6 - Circle of Life

DIS page about The Land


----------



## SueM in MN

*Imagination*
The text in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. I will add more information as I have time.

*Journey Into Imagination With Figment*_
Take a rollicking ride through the Imagination Institute, where that playful purple dragon Figment really puts you to the test! Climb all aboard a train of thought in the Sound Lab. Use your Common Scents in the Smell Lab. Watch your world turn upside down in Figment's house. There's no journey like the Journey into Imagination!
Location: Future World West - Imagination!
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Handheld Captioning devices which display text for segments at this location are available at Guest Relations._
There is one scent on this ride. You will have plenty of warning ahead of time to prepare. I don't like the particular scent, so I take a deep breath before it is coming. To avoid spoilers, I will write it in white. Just click on your mouse and run your cursor over it; you will be able to read it.
Figment has a machine like a gambling machine where you win if all 3 pictures match. You 'win' skunk scent and have time to prepare between when the skunk pictures appear and the odor starts.





*ImageWorks: The Kodak "What If" Labs*
_Let your imagination run wild in this incredible interactive playground! Wave your arms and move your body to create magical music, videotape your image and play it back in super slow motion, make up a symphony by jumping on stones, transform yourself into an animal and e-mail the photo to friends, and much more.
Location: Future World West - Imagination!
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV._





*Honey, I Shrunk The Audience*
_Professor Wayne Szalinski is at it again and this time you're the one who gets shrunk. This interactive adventure goes beyond 3-D with incredible special effects and awesome surprises. Be ready to make nice to mice, face the fangs of a python and duck when a dog has a very itchy nose. You might feel small, but your laughs will be big!
Location: Future World West - Imagination!
This attraction may be frightening for children.
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Due to the nature of the experience, Guests with service animals should check with a host/hostess for attraction and boarding information.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations.
Reflective Captioning which projects captions onto an acrylic panel is available at this location. Guests should contact a host/hostess at this location.
Guest-activated captioning is available on selected video monitors at this location. Please visit Guest Relations to obtain an activator._

*LINKS:* - you should see 1 picture under the ride and 1 under the description of Imageworks. If you don't, or if you want to see, download or print the only pictures, here are links for you. There are also links to some information pages about the Imagination attractions.
Picture 1, Journey into Imagination
Picture 2, ImageWorks
DIS page about Imagination
DIS page about Honey I Shrunk the Audience


----------



## SueM in MN

Sorry - UNDER CONSTRUCTION

LINKS:
DIS page about World Showcase


----------



## SueM in MN

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities/ More information will be added as I have time.
_*Gran Fiesta Tour Starring The Three Caballeros*

Experience the sights and sounds of Mexico on the Gran Fiesta Tour Starring The Three Caballeros. Take a delightful boat ride and follow the adventures of Donald Duck, José Carioca and Panchito from the Disney film "The Three Caballeros." This fun-filled journey showcases the people, culture, history and arts of Mexico and is enjoyable for all ages.
Location: World Showcase - Mexico
Guests must transfer from motorized scooter or ECV to an available wheelchair.
Handheld Captioning devices which display text for segments at this location are available at Guest Relations._

LINKS:
DIS page about Mexico, including a youtube video


----------



## SueM in MN

Maelstrom & Viking Boat Play area

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. More information will be added as I have time.

_*Maelstrom*
Tricky trolls are out to befuddle you as you explore the heritage of Norway in this adventure-packed boat ride. Watch for polar bears and pirates and hold on tight as you plummet backwards into the stormy North Sea! The spirit of adventure is always alive on Maelstrom.
Location: World Showcase - Norway
Guests must transfer from their wheelchair/ECV to the attraction/ride vehicle.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations.
Reflective Captioning which projects captions onto an acrylic panel is available at this location. Guests should contact a host/hostess at this location.
Handheld Captioning devices which display text for segments at this location are available at Guest Relations._

LINKS:
DIS page about Norway


----------



## SueM in MN

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. More will be added as I have time.

_*Reflections of China*
Explore China as never before in this stirring Circle-Vision 360° film that puts you in the center of the action. Sweep from Beijing to Shanghai, from inner Mongolia to the Forbidden City, from the distant lands of the Hunan province to the Great Wall, discovering all the brilliant facets of this Land of Many Faces.
Location: World Showcase - China
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations.
Reflective Captioning which projects captions onto an acrylic panel is available at this location. Guests should contact a host/hostess at this location._

LINKS:
DIS page about China


----------



## SueM in MN

Germany has no movie or ride.
It has shops and street performers. All the shops are wheelchair accessible.

LINKS:
DIS page about Germany


----------



## SueM in MN

Italy has no movie or ride.
It has shops and street performers. All the shops are wheelchair accessible.

LINKS:
DIS page about Italy


----------



## SueM in MN

*America*
The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. More information will be added as I have time.

*The American Adventure*_
Thrill to an epic theatrical event with authentic historical characters, magnificent music and extraordinary effects on stage and screen. Meet the inspiring American heroes who reaffirm the county's greatest resource: its people. There's no adventure like the American Adventure!
Location: World Showcase - The American Adventure
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations.
Reflective Captioning which projects captions onto an acrylic panel is available at this location. Guests should contact a host/hostess at this location._















*LINKS:* - you should see 3 pictures under the American Adventure. If you don't, or if you want to see, download or print only the pictures, here are links for you. There is also a link to a general information page about the attraction.
Slide 1 AA
Slide 2 AA
Slide 3 AA
DIS page about American Adventure


----------



## SueM in MN

Japan has no ride or movie. The shops are wheelchair accessible.

LINKS:
DIS page about Japan


----------



## SueM in MN

Morocco has no ride or movie. All shops are wheelchair accessible.

LINKS:
DIS page about Morocco


----------



## SueM in MN

The information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities.  More will be added as I have time.

_*Impressions de France*
Soar throughout this magnificent country in this stunning five-screen panoramic film. Race cars in Cannes, ride boats on the Seine, fly over the cliffs at Normandy, ski over dangerously rocky peaks, sweep over the exquisite countryside in a huge hot air balloon, take a tantalizing train ride into Paris, climb the elegant Eiffel tower!
Location: World Showcase - France
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations.
Reflective Captioning which projects captions onto an acrylic panel is available at this location. Guests should contact a host/hostess at this location._

LINKS:
DIS page about France


----------



## SueM in MN

United Kingdom doesn't have any movie or ride. 


LINKS:
DIS page about United Kingdom


----------



## SueM in MN

Information in italics is from the WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. More information will be added as I have time.

_*O Canada!*
Discover the glory of a great land with the sweeping grandeur and spectacular sounds of this Circle-Vision 360° filmed presentation. You are in the center of the action, surrounded by the stunning variety of America's neighbor to the north, from its wide open spaces abundant with wildlife to its sparkling cities and harbors teaming with activity to its magnificent mountains and shores.
Location: World Showcase - Canada
Guests may remain in wheelchair/ECV.
Assistive Listening devices which amplify the audio at this location are available at Guest Relations.
Reflective Captioning which projects captions onto an acrylic panel is available at this location. Guests should contact a host/hostess at this location._

LINKS:
DIS page about Canada


----------



## SueM in MN

Illuminations, Character Greetings, Bands and street performers

Sorry! UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## SueM in MN

*Epcot Dining*
More pictures and more information will be added as I have more things and time.

Link to Disney Dining Menu Search page from wdwinfo site
Most dining locations are accessible.

*FUTURE WORLD*
*Electric Umbrella*
_Location:_ next to Innovations East
_Type:_ Counter Service
_Outdoor Seating:_ yes, on one level, roofed area and tables with umbrellas
_Indoor seating:_ yes, one elevated dining area accessed by ramp, just across from counter area. Second floor dining located in side of building closest to Universe of Energy accessed by elevator and stairs.
_Restroom:_ yes, down hallway to left of counter. Small handicapped stall.
Picture of indoor tables nearest Universe of Energy side:




Link to picture of Electric Umbrella tables - You should see one picture above this link. If you don't, click on this link to open the picture in a separate window or tab.

*Coral Reef*
_Location:_ The Seas with Nemo and Friends; one wall has windows to aquarium
_Type:_ Table Service
_Outdoor Seating:_ no
_Indoor Seating:_ yes
_Restroom:_

*Sunshine Seasons*
_Location:_The Land, lower level.
_Type:_ Food Court with a number of food shops, prepackaged foods and a central check out.
_Outdoor Seating:_ no
_Indoor Seating:_ yes; 4 seating areas all on same level
_Restroom:_ Across from Soarin'. Includes Companion Restroom and large handicapped stalls in regular restrooms.
Picture of Seating area; includes round and rectangular tables with separate chairs and some with bench seating.








Links to pictures of tables at The Land - you should see 2 pictures of tables. If you don't, click on these links to open a picture in a separate link or tab.
The Land Tables #1
The Land Tables #2

*The Garden Grill*
_Location:_The Land, on 2nd level between entry and ground level. Access is by long ramp from entrance level
_Type:_ Table Service, Character; Entire Restaurant spins slowly, overlooks scenes from Living with the Land boat ride
_Outdoor Seating:_ no
_Indoor Seating:_ yes
_Restroom:_To left of check in for restaurant, next to elevators




Link to Garden Grill picture - - You should see one picture above this link. If you don't, click on this link to open the picture in a separate window or tab.

*WORLD SHOWCASE*

*San Angel Inn Restaurant*
_Location:_ Indoor at Mexican Pavilion, themed as evening along water; fairly dark and overlooks beginning of Gran Fiesta ride
_Type:_ Table Service
_Outdoor Seating:_ no
_Indoor Seating:_ yes; tables with chairs
_Restroom:_ small restroom to right of check in area




Link to picture of tables (sorry for blurriness) - you should see 1 picture above this link, if you don't, click here to open the picture in a new window or tab.

*Cantina de San Angel*
_Location:_ Outdoors in front of Mexico pavilion, overlooks WS waterway
_Type:_ Counter Service
_Outdoor Seating:_ yes; tables with chairs; tables with benches. Some have umbrellas. NOTE: tables, chairs, benches are all attached to ground. NO good wheelchair access
_Indoor Seating:_ no
_Restroom:_closest is in the next country, Norway


*Akerschus Royal Banquet Hall*
_Location:_ Norway
_Type:_ Cold Buffet and Table Service for hot entrees; Princess character meal inside a medieval style castle
_Outdoor Seating:_ no
_Indoor Seating:_ yes; tables with chairs
_Restroom:_

*Kringla Bakeri og Kafe*
_Location:_ Norway
_Type:_ Counter Service; bakery and sandwiches; inside area of bakery is quite narrow
_Outdoor Seating:_ yes; small tables with metal chairs under a roof
_Indoor Seating:_ yes
_Restroom:_ across from the Viking ship; includes Companion Restroom

*Nine Dragons*
_Location:_ China
_Type:_ Table Service
_Outdoor Seating:_ no
_Indoor Seating:_ yes
_Restroom:_ very small restroom inside restaurant

*Lotus Blossom Cafe*
_Location:_ China
_Type:_ Counter Service
_Outdoor/Indoor Seating:_ seating is in roofed and has walls on 3 sides, but open to air on one side
_Restroom:_ very small restroom shared with 9 Dragons
Seating includes tables with benches:




and tables with chairs:




Links to pictures of tables - you should see 2 pictures of tables above these links. If you don't, click on the links to open the pictures in a separate window or tab.
Lotus Blossom picture #1
Lotus Blossom picture #2

*Biergarten*
_Location:_ Germany
_Type:_ Buffet, entertainment from live German band
_Outdoor Seating:_ no
_Indoor Seating:_ yes; 2 seating levels. Guests enter on main level, where buffet is located. There is also a seating area closer to the stage about 5 steps down. Tables are for up to 8 people. If your party is less than 8, you may share a table.
_Restroom:_








Links to pictures of tables in upper area - you should see 2 pictures above these links (sorry for blurriness).  If you don't, click on the links to open the pictures in a separate window or tab.
Biergarten #1
Biergarten #2

*Sommerfest*
_Location:_ Germany
_Type:_ Counter Service
_Outdoor Seating:_ yes
_Indoor Seating:_
_Restroom:_

*Tutto Italia*
_Location:_ Italy
_Type:_ Table Service
_Outdoor Seating:_ yes
_Indoor Seating:_ yes
_Restroom:_

*Liberty Inn*
_Location:_ America
_Type:_ Counter Service
_Outdoor Seating:_ yes, in shaded area with many tables that have umbrellas
_Indoor Seating:_ yes
_Restroom:_ Outdoor hallway to the far left of restaurant as you face exit




Link to table picture - you should see 1 picture above this link. If you don't, click on the link to open the picture in a separate window or tab.

*Teppan Edo*
_Location:_ Japan; second floor of Mitsukoshi Department Store.
Elevator to the LEFT of the front of entrance of the store.
_Type:_Table service
_Outdoor seating:_ No
_Indoor seating: _Yes
_Restroom:_ 

*Tokyo Dining*
_Location:_ Japan; second floor of Mitsukoshi Department Store.
Elevator to the LEFT of the front of entrance of the store.
_Type:_Table service
_Outdoor seating:_ No
_Indoor seating: _Yes
_Restroom:_ 

*Yakatori House*
_Location:_located on hill above/behind Pagoda. Access is via a ramped pathway behind the Pagoda over bridge by fish pond
_Type:_ Counter Service
_Outdoor seating:_ Yes
_Indoor seating:_

*Restaurant Marrakesh*
_Location:_ Morocco
_Type:_ Table Service
_Outdoor seating:_ No
_Indoor Seating: _ Yes
_Restroom:_

*France:*
Bistro de Paris
Table Service, accessible by elevator. Ask for assistance at entrance.


----------

